# Lebanon rock climber injured in fall at Franconia Notch



## Anonymous (Aug 21, 2001)

FRANCONIA NOTCH, N.H. (AP) — A rock climber at Cannon Cliffs was seriously injured Sunday after falling 65 feet.

Daniel Chaffee, 20, of Lebanon was rock climbing up the vertigo route when he slipped, officials said. His fall was broken by his partner, Ryan McKeon, 20, also of Lebanon.

Although Chaffee’s injuries were serious, he is expected to recover. He was sent to Littleton Regional Hospital and then to the Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center.

The rescue took four hours, said state Fish and Game Lt. Todd Bogardus. About 40 volunteers helped rescue crews get Chaffee off the mountain and to an ambulance, he said. 

Source.


----------

